# GeForce 210 on windows 8



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

When I try to install windows 8, my graphics card freaks out and then after like 10-15 minutes my monitor turns off (I'm assuming the graphics card crashed) 

And ideas on how to fix this?

The graphics card is a GeForce 210. (I know it is crappy, please don't just say "buy I new card")

It works perfectly on windows 7

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What did the Windows 8 Upgrade Advisor say?


----------



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

If there was one, it didn't say anything


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is one, and it always has something to say.  If you still have Windows 7 running on the machine see Check your PC for Windows 8 readiness with upgrade assistant.

When I ran it on my Dell laptop it said I couldn't install Windows 8 because of the graphics card. I went ahead and tried three or four different ways and failed each time as the install just kinda died.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Windows 8 runs just fine on my GT 220. I haven't looked it up, but I wouldn't think there was a whole lot of difference between the two. My GT 220 is PCIe. I'm running the 302.82 desktop win8 64bit English whql drivers.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

There are nvidia drivers for the 200 series cards listed on the nvidia site. I am currently using a 260 with win8 RTM and it works fine. I would tend to think either something on the card is failing and or you have some other hardware problem. Installing an os is one of the most hardware intensive tasks you can do. If there is a hardware problem, it very often shows up during setup/install.

Have you checked your temps, voltages, and memory? If not, I would do so now. Download and run memtest from the boot CD or flash drive. Post your temps and voltages here; specifically the cpu temp, system temp, 12V, 5V, and 3.3V values.


----------



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

What is memtest? Is it something I should download? If so you should post a download link! Thanks.  I'm really frustrated that it works perfectly on windows 7 and then has problems on windows 8


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Memtest86+ is a popular memory test tool.


----------



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, here it is

System Temperature: 49C-53C
CPU: 38C
12V: 12.30V-12.36V
5V: 5.08
3.3V: 3.33V


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Voltages look fine. Post the exact system specs you are attempting to install win8 on; ie exact mb, cpu, ram, etc. If you are attempting to install on a big box system ie dell, hp, etc, that is going to be a problem until they release chipset drivers for win8.


----------



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay. mb, meaning motherboard?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Markusfresh said:


> Okay. mb, meaning motherboard?


Yes


----------



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

Item Details

Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (64-bit) (Build 7600)
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421
Memory (RAM): 4095 MB
CPU Info: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+
CPU Speed: 2056.9 MHz
Sound Card: Speakers (Realtek High Definiti | 
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek | 

Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 210 | NVIDIA GeForce 210 | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver | RDP Reflector Display Driver
Monitors: 2x; Generic PnP Monitor | Generic Non-PnP Monitor | 
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
CD / DVD Drives: 2x (E: | K: | ) E: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H653L | K:
Ports: COM3 LPT Port NOT Present. 
Mouse: 16 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 261.8GB | D: 6.3GB | W: 30.0GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 223.3GB | D: 893.9MB | W: 13.0GB
USB Controllers: 2 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
Manufacturer *: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make *: RK574AA-ABA a1730n
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 03/19/07 | HPQOEM - 42302e31
Time Zone: Pacific Standard Time
Battery Status: No Battery
Motherboard *: ASUSTek Computer INC. NODUSM3
IP Address: 192.168.1.14 | 
MAC Address: 00-1A-92-41-38-94
Host Name: MARKUS-PC
SM BIOS: 5.07


hp pavilion a1730n desktop computer


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

As I thought there are no win8 drivers listed on the hp site for your computer. While you might be able to find chipset drivers on the nvidia site [you have a nvidia chipset mb] they may or may not work. Big box systems ie hp, dell, whatever are proprietary. They are made to the box maker's specs and NOT industry standard specs.

You are attempting to install an unsupported os on your computer. You are in effect a beta tester; it may work and it may not.


----------



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

Awh. So do think I should get a new system? Or would another Card work? 

and thanks for all the help!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is not the card; that video card is supported in win8. Your system maker does not support win8 on that model. 

As a test, why not attempt an install using the onboard video and remove the nvidia card? The system specs show an onboard video option.


----------

